# "Guest Advocate" divided into two job titles?



## jackandcat (Dec 12, 2020)

When did Target change the job title "Guest Advocate" into two new titles, "Checkout Advocate" and "Service Advocate"?  
What is the difference? 
Is "Service Advocate" equivalent to the old GSA position? Is there a pay range difference?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 12, 2020)

Cashier and Service Desk.  No pay difference.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 12, 2020)

No pay difference, unfortunately. ☹️


----------



## DBZ (Dec 12, 2020)

The change came with modernization. The people that the store considers to be a GSA (the old term), will be scheduled as service advocates at my store, but not all Service advocates are GSA material. A lot of new TMs are hired straight to Service Advocate. They spend a day on the check lanes and then are at guest service. If they are bad there, they will get sent over to the register. Some of the service advocates aren't worth the $15 they get.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 13, 2020)

And yet some of us are worth far more.

I still don't understand why Target did away with the GSA position. Yes, yes modernization blah blah blah but at the end of the day someone is going to take charge when the TL isn't there and it sure as hell won't be the LOD.


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 13, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> And yet some of us are worth far more.
> 
> I still don't understand why Target did away with the GSA position. Yes, yes modernization blah blah blah but at the end of the day someone is going to take charge when the TL isn't there and it sure as hell won't be the LOD.


My real question here:  when modernization reached our store over 2 years ago, and the GSA position eliminated, the job titles "Cashier" and "Guest Service" were all changed over to "Guest Advocate".  There wasn't any distinction.  The job titles shown on the schedule and on Workday were all "Guest Advocate".  So when did the changeover distinguishing "Checkout Advocate" from "Guest Advocate" occur?


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 13, 2020)

the change was immediate in my district, cant speak to any other district/group/region obviously. team members are keyed for that workcenter (ie checkout advocate, service advocate) for mytime purposes but on workday when viewing team member profiles they are still listed as guest advocate because that is their job title


----------



## DBZ (Dec 13, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> And yet some of us are worth far more.
> 
> I still don't understand why Target did away with the GSA position. Yes, yes modernization blah blah blah but at the end of the day someone is going to take charge when the TL isn't there and it sure as hell won't be the LOD.



Amen Amen! And sometimes we gotta be in charge when the TL is there because Spot beat on them too much.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 13, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> My real question here:  when modernization reached our store over 2 years ago, and the GSA position eliminated, the job titles "Cashier" and "Guest Service" were all changed over to "Guest Advocate".  There wasn't any distinction.  The job titles shown on the schedule and on Workday were all "Guest Advocate".  So when did the changeover distinguishing "Checkout Advocate" from "Guest Advocate" occur?


It was technically immediate. Workday only shows Guest Advocate for everyone for some reason, but mytime breaks it up into Checkout and Service so it knows where to drop people in the schedules.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 13, 2020)

ASANTS

My store does not have the Service Advocate bucket to drop anyone in to. The only options under S&E are SETL, Checkout Advocate, FOS Attendant, and Cash Office. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 13, 2020)

JAShands said:


> ASANTS
> 
> My store does not have the Service Advocate bucket to drop anyone in to. The only options under S&E are SETL, Checkout Advocate, FOS Attendant, and Cash Office. 🤷‍♀️


do you shift tag team members for the service desk then or what


----------



## JAShands (Dec 13, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> do you shift tag team members for the service desk then or what


Nope. Everyone learns everything and rotates during their shifts. The stronger TMs will either be behind the service desk or by SCO and grabbing OPUs, the newer/less motivated TMs will be on lanes or cleaning carts and handing out masks.

We have an IGS (3 lanes) that looks directly at SCO (4 units) and our lanes behind that (8 lanes) so we’re clearly a small store. We’re also comping the highest in the district and top 10 in our group. I like to think we’re doing something right. 🙃


----------



## Times Up (Dec 13, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Nope. Everyone learns everything and rotates during their shifts.



I would have stayed if it was like that at my store. In October I ran into my former SETL and she asked me to apply as a seasonal this year.   I thought about it an awful lot because I miss some of my peeps and I really, really missed my discount.

However, I did not miss the SETL tag behind my name on the schedule. I am not interested in answering for other people's screw-ups and being held accountable for them, certainly, not with out the team leader pay.  That. and Covid.


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 13, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Nope. Everyone learns everything and rotates during their shifts. The stronger TMs will either be behind the service desk or by SCO and grabbing OPUs, the newer/less motivated TMs will be on lanes or cleaning carts and handing out masks.
> 
> We have an IGS (3 lanes) that looks directly at SCO (4 units) and our lanes behind that (8 lanes) so we’re clearly a small store. We’re also comping the highest in the district and top 10 in our group. I like to think we’re doing something right. 🙃


this seems a little too chaotic for me not gonna lie


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 13, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It was technically immediate. Workday only shows Guest Advocate for everyone for some reason, but mytime breaks it up into Checkout and Service so it knows where to drop people in the schedules.


In my store, the distinction between _Checkout Advocate_ and _Service Advocate_ now seems to be showing up *on Workday*. This was news to me from when I had most recently paid attention to the "Career" section on Workday.  This must have been a very recent changeover. Perhaps this has been implemented on a district-by-district or store-to-store basis. It's a bit strange.  Is this internal code for what is basically a "demotion" from Guest Advocate to Checkout Advocate?

For that matter, I've noticed that in our store the so-called "Service and Engagement" area that was re-branded as _Service Desk_ (per the Modernization Plan imposed along with re-naming our departments and job titles) has now gone back to _Guest Service_.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 13, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> In my store, the distinction between _Checkout Advocate_ and _Service Advocate_ now seems to be showing up *on Workday*. This was news to me from when I had most recently paid attention to the "Career" section on Workday.  This must have been a very recent changeover. Perhaps this has been implemented on a district-by-district or store-to-store basis. It's a bit strange.  Is this internal code for what is basically a "demotion" from Guest Advocate to Checkout Advocate?
> 
> For that matter, I've noticed that in our store the so-called "Service and Engagement" area that was re-branded as _Service Desk_ (per the Modernization Plan imposed along with re-naming our departments and job titles) has now gone back to _Guest Service_.


Hmmm... I'm still GA on workday, SA in mytime.

IDK what I'm called, but I've always maintained that Cashier and SD are different positions. They require different skills and while it's not difficult to cross-train, people should be coded as one or the other, aligning with their skills. We have some amazing cashiers/SCO TMs who are invaluable. but they're not great at the service desk. Likewise, I hate cashiering and should not be on the lanes bc I'm slow at bagging.


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 14, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> For that matter, I've noticed that in our store the so-called "Service and Engagement" area that was re-branded as _Service Desk_ (per the Modernization Plan imposed along with re-naming our departments and job titles) has now gone back to _Guest Service._



huh? are you saying that the entire workcenter was being listed as “service desk”? or that the service desk was being listed as “service & engagement” because both of those would be wrong 

something weird afoot in your store


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 16, 2020)

Two weeks ago, when I logged into workday, I noticed my job description was changed from Guest Advocate to Checkout Advocate. I snapped a picture. Since then, I notice it's been changed back to Guest Advocate. This might have been some tech snafu. I'm scratching my head over this one.

On our weekly schedule, for some time they've divided Guest Advocate, Service Advocate, Drive-Up and Cleaning on the schedule.


----------

